# Any Victorian Aussies here?



## BKWhisper (Apr 10, 2007)

hey guys im from ballarat in Victoria 
does anyone live near ballarat?
Do you compete i might know you?!
lol it would be awsome to find out


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey My name is Maddy
I don't compete but i live near Ballarat and go to school there
How old are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I live in Syd sorry, but anyway welcome

What do you compete in?
Tell us about your horses..........


----------



## BKWhisper (Apr 10, 2007)

im 14. you?
what school do you go to i go to ballarat grammar
do you have a horse?

i do eventing and dressage and things like that how about you?
um my main horse is a tb who i trained lol what about your horses?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm 17

My horses name is Sary and i do dressage, showing, eventing(only a little) and pony club with him.........

Show us some pics of your horse


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm 13 turning 14 and go to Damascus college

I have my own pony that is too small for me so i currently teach another girl to ride her while training another horse.
I am also looking for a bigger horse for myself as well.
I might know you what is ur name?


----------



## BKWhisper (Apr 10, 2007)

lol i used to do showing but i got a new horse and she went through a fence and so we can't show any more, besides i got bored of it lol i do pony club 2! lol i love it.
theres one pretty crap pic of her in the gallery or in my profile it might be there.

how bout of your horses?


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

there are a few pictures of my pony and my training horse im my profile i think :roll: But The new horse im looking at is in citique under New horse?

Your horse is gawjuz


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes! I live only two hours away from Ballarat!
Maybe when my dad goes up there to deliver Big Bottles I can come and maybe meet you! Or not. nah, rather not. But I would love to. He probably wouldn't let me because of safety reasons. :roll:


----------

